# The Candy Bar post...



## Big Black Dog (Apr 21, 2011)

If there was only going to be one, and only one, candy bar made in the entire world, what would your preference be?

My vote:  HERSHEY plain chocolate bar.


----------



## masquerade (Apr 21, 2011)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cup

I eat one of those and wish the taste could linger in my mouth for hours afterwards.

Then ... well then there is the Snickers bar.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 21, 2011)

Snickers or Payday for me.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 21, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> If there was only going to be one, and only one, candy bar made in the entire world, what would your preference be?
> 
> My vote:  HERSHEY plain chocolate bar.





Mounds


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Cal (Apr 21, 2011)

Or..


----------



## boedicca (Apr 21, 2011)

masquerade said:


> Reese's Peanut Butter Cup
> 
> I eat one of those and wish the taste could linger in my mouth for hours afterwards.
> 
> Then ... well then there is the Snickers bar.




Original Reese's Peanut Butter Cup FO SHIZZLE MA WHIZZLE!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > If there was only going to be one, and only one, candy bar made in the entire world, what would your preference be?
> ...



I like Mounds, especially when they're peeking out from a sweater.......


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2011)

Nestle CRUNCH


----------



## syrenn (Apr 21, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Because sometimes you feel like a nut.....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



EXACTLY!


----------



## Grace (Apr 21, 2011)

Zero Bar


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 21, 2011)

How come nobody's mentioned that white taffy bar filled with almonds known as the Big Chunk?

Those are also good.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 21, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> How come nobody's mentioned that white taffy bar filled with almonds known as the Big Chunk?
> 
> Those are also good.



Silly, that was a big HUNK! And it would rip your teeth right out! 

The little square was a Chunky.


----------



## spectrumc01 (Apr 21, 2011)

This is my favorite

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WegOem2FX1Q]YouTube - John Valby - Candy Bar Poem - Laugh.Com[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > How come nobody's mentioned that white taffy bar filled with almonds known as the Big Chunk?
> ...



Well.......to be fair.......the last time I saw one was a long time ago.

Bit O' Honey is also good.  You can eat what's stuck in your teeth later.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 21, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



What no snappy come back for the ....big hunk?  I am so disappointed. 

Here are a couple of good places to find old candy you cant find anymore. 

http://www.nostalgiccandy.com/
http://www.dylanscandybar.com/


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




Hey..........I know EXACTLY where my Big Hunk is, and no, it's not that old, and I can find it anytime I want!


----------



## syrenn (Apr 21, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




Does your Big Hunk rip teeth out


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 21, 2011)

Snickers.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Ragnar (Apr 21, 2011)

Whatchamacallit


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 21, 2011)

Baby Ruth. It's got it all.


----------



## masquerade (Apr 21, 2011)

Truth be told, when my son comes home from trick-or-treating, the first thing I look for is a BabyRuth.  Mmmm.


----------



## masquerade (Apr 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xhm0uG1JUz4]YouTube - goonies - baby ruth![/ame]

Ruth!  Ruth!  Baby ... Ruth!
Ahhhhh ... The Goonies!


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th_aBzrV37M]YouTube - Caddyshack - Jaws ![/ame]


----------



## Toro (Apr 21, 2011)

boedicca said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> > Reese's Peanut Butter Cup
> ...



You picked that only because there's no bacon chocolate.


But otherwise, I agree.  Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.  I could eat 10 a day if I wanted to be 300 pounds.


----------



## Granny (Apr 21, 2011)

In my youth I thought mint julips candy was great stuff ... haven't seen it anywhere in years.  Now that I'm in my dotage, I prefer dark chocolate - especially if it's got raspberry or caramel centers.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 21, 2011)

Toro said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > masquerade said:
> ...



No so, 








Bacon Candy Bars - Mo's Milk Chocolate Bacon Bar


----------



## syrenn (Apr 21, 2011)

Granny said:


> In my youth I thought mint julips candy was great stuff ... haven't seen it anywhere in years.  Now that I'm in my dotage, I prefer dark chocolate - especially if it's got raspberry or caramel centers.





Mint Juleps - Candy you ate as a kid®


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 22, 2011)

syrenn said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



No......it doesn't rip teeth out..........

However, if you're looking for a facial masque........


----------



## Intense (Apr 22, 2011)

Almond Joy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 22, 2011)

you peeps got no taste in chocolate...

lindt truffles ...the red or blue ones

dove milk chocolate


----------



## editec (Apr 22, 2011)

Snickers_ without doubt._

Now Snickers sometimes come with dark chocolate, too.

A gilded lily, yes, but I totally approve


----------



## California Girl (Apr 22, 2011)

If it's not over 60% cocoa, it ain't chocolate. 

Signature Purist Dark Collection

^^^^^ Now, this is some seriously grown up chocolate.


----------

